# i found a place to personalise cards..



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

hello, just wanted to say (and I amsure you have all heard of it) there is this website where you canorder and send a greeting card for three pounds plus a stamp.

I am certainly not on commision, but it was great today to be able to send a congrats card to a couple we met on the course who just went to panel nd were approved. we adapted a "new baby" card and re- worded it into a "new parents to be- congrats on your panel approval" card.

just thought you might like to know, for notification purposes in the future, to make those special sort of messages andrea has referred to (you can also upload photos)

it is a right hoot.

it is 
www.moonpig.com

hope it is okay to post a website details on here...
k
x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

What a brilliant idea, it is really hard to find a card to send to new adoptive parents who have just been placed with their child/ren.

Our SW sent us a congratulations on the adoption of your son when we got our DS & she managed to get the card from the states, as usual here in England we are behind the times.

I don't know how many card shops I have told that they would make a fortune if they got with the times and got cards that would be suitable for people who have adopted! 

Love Andrea
xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

We sent thank you cards to our referees from this website... they loved it.  

You can also get proper adoption cards on Adoption UK...!!

Cxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

I looked on this site which seemed quite reasonable, but ended up doing my own announcement card in Publisher.

http://www.foreverfamily.co.uk/

Karen x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

I've looked on the "forever family" website that KarenM has mentioned, and I really like the keepsake boxes that they sell, has anyone bought anything from this website and can recommend?

Or has anyone seen any other keepsake boxes, anywhere? - Big enough to store bits and pieces from birth family and letterbox things

Thanks
x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Ever

We brought the girls boxes in Au Natrel.  They were £5 each and are a similar size to those on forever family.  They don't have the label of a Keepsake Box on them but come in pretty colours and designs.  We have quite a few as they have atreasure box each, a box each for pictures from nursery and we have all our papers in one and a treasure box for cards and things for us.

You could always get a big file box and cover it with a label and then seal it with the acetate wrap.

Have fun creating

Karen x


----------

